# Natural Bridge, Springbrook National Park



## cadwallader (Apr 16, 2009)

hey just posting some pic from last weekend we went up to Natural Bridge, Springbrook National Park not the best day for herping wet cold lol but was still a few little skinks around. 
here is some pics.


----------



## katgurl (Apr 16, 2009)

cadwallader said:


> hey just posting some pic from last weekend we went up to Natural Bridge, Springbrook National Park not the best day for herping wet cold lol but was still a few little skinks around.
> here is some pics.
> View attachment 87434
> 
> ...


 
Hey, thanks for posting those pics. I haven't been there for 2 years and had forgotten how beautiful it is up there when it's rained! Anyone that lives in Brisbane or Goldcoast region has seriously got to go  My kids loved it also, the cave at the natural bridge is 'cooool' as my 8 year old put it.. Thanks again! We're off there this weekend now..


----------



## mark83 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice pics


----------

